# Please give me a Spaghetti Vongole's recipe.



## se_ra95 (Jan 7, 2015)

Could you tell me your secret tips about a Spaghetti Vongole?
I don't want normal Vongole.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 7, 2015)

Try This hope it is what you are looking for.
Spaghetti alle Vongole Recipe : Food Network

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi. How do you normally make this dish? 

If you already use a recipe like the one Josie suggested, here's one with tomato sauce and more types of seafood: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...s-clams-and-shrimp-in-spicy-broth-recipe.html

And if you already use this one, try that one! 

Hope this helps.


----------



## se_ra95 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for all~!!!


----------

